# Garden Railways insert list



## Stephen Schmidt (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello,

I have searched everywhere I can think of for a listing of the inserts from Garden Railways and can't seem to locate one. Does anyone have an idea where I can find one? I enjoy building from the plans since I'm not much of a scratch builder and would love to be able to locate a few more plans I don't have.

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Those plans were made by Ted Stinson





Authors | Garden Railways Magazine


Garden Railways magazine offers advice on garden railroads and garden trains, construction and track work tips, garden train product and hobby news, reviews of largescale products, kitbashing, scratchbuilding and how-to articles, beginner material, reader discussion forums, and more.



grw.trains.com





The gentleman passed away in 2016





Northeast Narrow Gauge is no more - Garden Railways Magazine


Garden Railways magazine offers advice on garden railroads and garden trains, construction and track work tips, garden train product and hobby news, reviews of largescale products, kitbashing, scratchbuilding and how-to articles, beginner material, reader discussion forums, and more.



cs.trains.com





He had a company "Northeast Narrow Gauge" that made kits and plans, etc. 
I do not know of a source for them anymore, but perhaps someone else does

Jerry


----------



## Stephen Schmidt (Dec 2, 2020)

Yeah I'm just looking for a list of the plans which includes the issue number. I have a lot of them but wanted to search for the back issues/plans I want.

Stephen


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Stephen,
It requires a bit of work, but you can download the index of each year of the magazine, and some of the lists show the 'Free Pullout Plans' in a little box.
Some years don't, but as I very rarely bought the magazine, maybe in some years there weren't pull outs?








Annual Index | Garden Railways Magazine


Garden Railways magazine offers advice on garden railroads and garden trains, construction and track work tips, garden train product and hobby news, reviews of largescale products, kitbashing, scratchbuilding and how-to articles, beginner material, reader discussion forums, and more.




grw.trains.com




As far as I can see there is not one central place to look.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sidestreet Banner Works used to sell them, but no longer seemingly. Instead, they've posted this notice:

*We're sorry, but plans from Garden Railways magazine are no longer available from this website. Some of the plans, in PDF format, are available from Kalmbach Media -- www.kalmbach.com *


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Not all the Garden Railways plans were done by Ted (perhaps.) GR Magazine's website has a 'plans' section and it includes several that were not Ted's - though those may never have been published in the 'pull-out plans'. (I just looked - can't tell if they were in the 'pull-out' set.)

There's a lady in Luxembourg who has been compiling Northeast Narrow Gauge information, and most of these plans, if not all, were in GR. Here's her page on NENG:
Northeast Narrow Gauge products

Many of the items were offered as kits by Ted Stinson (see above) and Michelle has a catalog or 2. Ted sold them under the "Tin Lizzy Crafts" name - click on a catalog in this page:
Tin Lizzy Crafts products

I have a hazy recollection of a discussion about these plans not so long ago, and someone piped up and said he had a full set and would be happy to scan one and send it to me. I'll keep digging and see if I can find him.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 12 of the plans for rolling stock, 2 for small buildings, 2 for horse drawn vehicles and a Model "T" truck. If you are interested I can send a list of what I have. I could make a PDF of any you want, most would be 8, 8 1/2 x 11 inch sheets.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I downloaded over 30 of the original GR plans, but I do not know if these are copyrighted and can be shared.
Dates are 2007 to 20015.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Contact Bob Cope over on Large scale Central...he frequents the chat over there...he was doing some work on most of those plans, making corrections in measurements, etc. I think he has all of them.


----------

